
Sketch/Illustrator Alternative for Linux, Akira, Has a Kickstarter - Blaiz0r
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/alecaddd/akira-the-linux-design-tool
======
Blaiz0r
In my opinion, the current choices for UI/UX design on Linux are lacking.

Linux could certainly do with more designers using its platform, but they
haven't had a good choice in tools.

Note: Akira isn't a Desktop UI builder, like Glade or QML Designer. This tool
is for wireframes and visual designs.

